# Engine sizes!!!



## Madmax442 (Jan 13, 2011)

Ok has anyone else been getting annoyed at the descriptions of new snowblowers with the size engines in CC's!!!!??? I have no idea what 205cc's or 249cc's etc. are!!!! I have a 7hp blower. How many CC's is that? We definately need an equation chart in here to figure out engine size!!!!!


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Here's a cubic centimeter to cubic inch converter.

Cubic Centimeters to Cubic Inches conversion calculator

Here's a table of approximations of cubic centimeter/horse power ratings on the do it yourself . com site.

cc to horsepower - DoItYourself.com Community Forums

According to that, your 7 should be right around 277 cc.


----------



## Madmax442 (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice I have roughly 17 cu inch motor or 277ish CCs!!! It still irritates me that they can't just spit it out on their descriptions from the get go though!!!


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

That would be too easy!


----------



## Madmax442 (Jan 13, 2011)

How big do the Briggs motors get on the bigger Sno thros? 342cc? 405cc?


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Largest displacement they show on their engine site is 342 cc. Which, according to that chart, would be putting out about 12 hp.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Honda ratings:

GX120 119cc 4.0HP = 5.40 ft. pounds
GX160 163cc 5.5HP = 8.00 ft. pounds
GX200 196cc 6.5HP = 9.76 ft. pounds

OHV engines use less displacement to produce the the same HP as L-Heads.

Subaru engines are also suppose to be super efficient and can produce power with even less displacement.

Here was a discussion from last year on another site:
http://www.opeonthenet.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=9945


----------



## Madmax442 (Jan 13, 2011)

L heads are basically Flat heads from what I see!!! It's like the first Ford V8 but they are pretty bulletproof from what I see on here and experience first hand with my 37 year old beast!


----------



## Quickrick (May 2, 2011)

*Torque vs HP ratings*

Guys, 

I did see this one conversion system on another site, it looks like this:

TORQUE VS. HORSEPOWER

TORQUE X ENGINE SPEED = HORSEPOWER  
 5252

 example: 12Ft.Lbs x 3400 rpms=7.7 Horsepower
5252 
Remember, you'll have to determine at what rpm range your engine was rated, usually it is 3400 rpm tops.

QuickRick


----------

